# Ho houses under construction



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Can someone please measure the plastic houses that are under construction, i got some in a bulk lot n-scale purchase that look too big to use on N. The lot i bought is suppose to be between the 60's and 80's.
Thank you, if you need pics of mine i can do that


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 N scale 'under construction' brick houses that were included in an
estate sale group of HO buildings.

Using my N scale ruler:

House is 29' wide.
22' front to back
roof peak is 21'
wall at eave is 11'
Door openings 7 1/2 X 3'

All of which seems to follow standard construction 
standards. The ones I have are correct for N scale.

















Don


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks i will compare to what i have here


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

geeees those are tiny


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i found that if the door is 1" its HO.


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

A standard single family home door is 80" tall. Or a little more than 7/8" in HO scale, or 1/2" in N scale.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

